

Facebook gives you controls over your newsfeed - gweijie
http://www.weijieworld.com/facebook-gives-you-controls-over-your-newsfeed/

======
sgwealti
When will they give us the option to see all posts from all connections, or
all followed connections, in reverse chronological order? I would also like
the option to remove videos from my feed altogether.

------
Turing_Machine
Very welcome. I have some friends and relatives that only get on Facebook once
in a great while, but that doesn't mean I want to miss their posts when they
do. Quite the contrary.

------
espressodude
I think I prefer the old algorithm based feed display.

Though this new feature should come in handy, the old way allows me to see
some posts I otherwise wouldn't think of displaying on my feed.

------
gweijie
Yes, I agree, I actually like the current algorithm. I see some pretty
interesting things

